
Open Source Software as a Service List - nikhilrayaprolu
https://github.com/nikhilrayaprolu/awesome-open-saas
======
nikhilrayaprolu
Here at Awesome Open SaaS, we have created a list of Open Source SaaS
products. Built with a vision to bring awareness of these products and as a
list for beginners to contribute and learn from Open Source SaaS products.

Since the list is new and doesn't cover most of the Open SaaS products, I am
looking for contributions from the community.

